# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Новости регионов: В городской поселок Коханово Толочинского района приходит GPON

## ByFly

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

